# BD Laufwerk bzw PowerDVD spielt keine Blurays ab...



## Raz3r (14. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend,

da ich vor 1 Monat meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe wollte ich mir nochmal eine Bluray heute abend ansehen.
Da ich die Cyberlink PowerDVD 8 von der CD (die beim Bluray-Laufwerk dabei war) nicht installiert hatte tat ich dies.

Nach der Installation sollte ich dann meine Software updaten... gut, schon mit 60kb von Cyberlink ein  104MB Patch geladen in 30min.  (lahmer Server da).
So nach der Installation wollte er aber immer noch nicht, ich muss dazu sagen ich habe nichts an Hardware getauscht oder hinzugefügt und das OS (Win7 Pro) ist immer noch das selbe.

Dann hab ich mir mal den BD Advisor von denen geladen um einen Test zu machen (ob Blurays überhaupt gehen ). So da kam dann raus das er mein Bluray Laufwerk nicht erkannt hat.
Habe dann WinDVD 2010 Testversion geladen um zu gucken obs da geht... kam dann auch eine tolle Meldung (In Ihrem Laufwerk E: befindet sich ein nicht unterstütztes Format -.-)

Im Arbeitsplatz wird die Bluray aber einwandfrei erkannt mit Name und allem drum und dran. Habe auch mal das Laufwerk auf die neuste Firmware gebraucht, was auch nix geholfen hat.

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung was der noch von mir will vielleicht wisst ihr ja mehr. Würde mich über Tipps sehr freuen.


mfg
Raz3r


----------



## NOOKYN (14. Juli 2011)

Hey, habe das gleiche Problem wie du (genau das gleiche um genau zu sein! )

Mein Laufwerk ist das LG BH10LS30 und es wird richtig erkannt und alles, aber PowerDVD 9 (was dabei war, zeigt die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie dein PowerDVD 8).

Blu Ray Advisor von Cyberlink zeigt mir an das kein Blu Ray Laufwerk erkannt wurde (wie beim TE auch!)

Habe mir dann vorhin die Testversion von PowerDVD 11 runtergeladen und damit werden die Blu Rays ohne Probleme abgespielt!  Aber jetzt 51€ nochmal auszugeben um Blu Rays abspielen zu können finde ich ziemlich dreist! 

Also nun meine Frage, hat jemand ein paar Ideen was man noch machen könnte oder bleibt mir nur die Entscheidung PowerDVD 11 zu kaufen für 51€? Und wieso zeigt mir die Cyberlink Advisor Software an, das kein Blu Ray Laufwerk erkannt wurde (nur ein Fehler von der Cyberlink Software oder wie? Weil sonst dürfte PowerDVD 11 ja nicht die Blu Rays ohne Probleme abspielen! )

greetings NOOKYN


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juli 2011)

@ TE: Hast du es mal mit powerdvd 11 probiert?Zusammen mit meinem plextor-brenner funzt das einwandfrei beim abspielen.
Und noch was,kann dein monitor hdcp?Eigentlich ist das vorraussetzung,um blueray`s am pc wiedergeben zu können.(hieß es mal) Auf der anderen seite,mein monitor kann das nicht aber das abspielen von bd`s geht trotzdem.(das ist sicher,das meiner kein hdcp kann) Warum weiß wohl nur der im himmel...


----------



## Raz3r (14. Juli 2011)

Hab bei mir den Fehler inzwischen gefunden.
So siehts aus beim neuen Advisor hab ich keine Fehler mehr und beim alten von Version 8 ist der Grakatreiber falsch, Grafikkarte ist komplett unbekannt (gabs zu der Zeit bestimmt noch garnicht) 
und SP1 für Win7 ist auch fehlerhaft. 

Version 11 hatte ich eben auch drauf die install ich jetzt nochmal vielleicht gehts ja.

Achja... wenn er das Laufwerk nicht erkennt kann das daran liegen das man ein virtuelles Laufwerk hat so wars bei mir hab dann in Deamon Tools das Laufwerk entfernt und schon erkennt Cyberlink das Laufwerk.

@TurricanVeteran: Bei mir ging vorher das Program mit Blurays ohne Probleme. Das zickt jetzt nur rum nachdem ich den PC neu aufgesetzt habe. Und Hardware wurde in der Zeit nicht ausgetauscht oder hinzugefügt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2011)

Hm, komisch ich hab den LG BH10LS30 und Power DVD 9. Habe auch gerade mal einen neuen Film eingelegt, er sagte das ein Update nötig wäre und hat dieses geladen und das Ding läuft.


----------



## Raz3r (14. Juli 2011)

So hab jetzt nochmals PowerDVD11 installt... BD Advisor sagt auch keine Probleme alle Tests bestanden.

Bluray natürlich gestartet und es kommt für ein paar Sekunden der Ladebildschirm von Universal (Film ist Fast and Furious 4). Danach wird das Bild schwarz und es 
erscheint eine Meldung.

Meldung:
"Dieser Inhalt ist nur auf digitalen Ausgaben zulässig. Bitte verwenden Sie eine für DVI, HDMI oder DisplayPort geeignete Anzeige. -(Code = 0121)
Bitte führen Sie das BD/HD-Advisor-Tool aus, um weitere Informationen zu erhalten.  (Hab ich doch der zeigt keine Fehler an.)"

Bildschirm läuft über DVI und hat auch FullHD und vorher klappten Blurays ja auch. Habe dann mal ne andere BD probiert wie Into the Blue oder Transformers, geht alles nicht.
Mein zweiter Bildschirm ist über VGA angeschlossen, den habe ich aber im ATI Manager ausgeschaltet also kann er mir da eig. schon mal nix.


----------



## NOOKYN (14. Juli 2011)

Erkennt Windows 7 ein Blu Ray Laufwerk im Gerätemanager als Blu Ray Laufwerk oder steht da auch nur CD-Laufwerk? Ist bei mir nämlich der Fall (siehe Bild im Anhang)

Aber im Windows 7 Desktop wird es als Blu Ray Laufwerk (das Laufwerk ist F) angezeigt (siehe Bild im Anhang)

Also was läuft da schief? Mit PowerDVD 11 werden die Blu Rays wie gesagt abgespielt, mit PowerDVD 9 funkt. der ganze Kram aber nicht und der Cyberlink Advisor zeigt wie gesagt an das kein Blu Ray Laufwerk gefunden wurde (@ TE: Wo hast du den neuen Advisor runtergeladen? Link wäre ganz hilfreich und ich wäre dankbar dafür ). 

Was kann man da tun bzw. versuchen?

greetings NOOKYN


----------



## Raz3r (14. Juli 2011)

@NOOKYN: Ist bei mir genau so. Es wird mir im Gerätemanager angezeigt das es ein CD/DVD Laufwerk ist. 
Beim Arbeitsplatz sagt er mir das es ein Bluray Player (BD-ROM Laufwerk) ist.

Neuste Version vom Advisor gibts hier: CyberLink BD & 3D Advisor - Download - CHIP Online

EDIT: Also beide Monitore haben VGA Kabel aber beide auch einen DVI Adapter sonst hätte ich die nicht an die Grafikkarte anschließen können, aber vorher hats damit 
einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## -Phoenix- (15. Juli 2011)

Moin
Ich hatte mal so ähnliche Probleme bei Blurays und  bei mir lag es an daemon tools.
Hast du zufällig daemon tools drauf?.

lg.


----------



## NOOKYN (15. Juli 2011)

Ja hatte ich, habs aber schon gelöscht aber seitdem noch nicht wieder ausprobiert (muss erst neustarten) weiß sowieso nicht mehr wieso das drauf war, hab einfach mal mein PC etwas gesäubert eben und Daemon Tools war nicht das einzige unnötige Programm was ich drauf hatte!  

Werde mich melden sobald ich neugestartet hab  

*Edit: So Neustart ausgeführt und siehe da: es funktioniert!  Also einfach prüfen ob Daemon Tools installiert ist und runter damit, bei mir hats geholfen  

greetings NOOKYN


----------



## Raz3r (15. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte einfach das virtuelle Laufwerk entfernt und dann erkannte er mein Laufwerk im Advisor. 

Zeigt der bei dir auch bei analog bei Video an? Ist der letzte Punkt beim Advisor auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## NOOKYN (15. Juli 2011)

Ja, das Laufwerk entfernen hätte natürlich auch gereicht. Aber ich brauch Daemon Tools eh nicht mehr und von daher kann es gleich ganz runter!  



> Zeigt der bei dir auch bei analog bei Video an? Ist der letzte Punkt beim Advisor auf der ersten Seite.



Meinst du jetzt bei Videoverbindungstyp? Da steht bei mir: Digital (mit HDCP) und dahinter halt Test erfolgreich. 

greetings NOOKYN


----------



## Raz3r (17. Juli 2011)

Ja genau, bei Videoverbindungstyp steht bei mir nämlich analog aber dahinter in grün "Test erfolgreich",
aber trotzdem will er es nicht abspielen.


----------



## NOOKYN (17. Juli 2011)

Versuch doch mal Daemon Tools komplett zu entfernen, vllt. gehts ja doch nur wenn es ganz runter ist!  Habs bei mir ja gleich komplett runtergehaun und es ging sofort alles wunderbar!

Sollte ja eig. auch Analog funktionieren, wenn der Advisor keine Fehler anzeigt. Kann mir aber auch irren, habe dort noch nicht soviel Erfahrung mit wie gesagt 

Aber würde das mit Daemon Tools einfach mal ausprobieren, geht am schnellsten und vllt. gehts dann ja!  

greetings NOOKYN


----------



## Bohrmaschine (19. Juli 2011)

Heyho!

Hab Power DVD 11.
Nach der neuinstallation und nun Win7 Ultimate 64 bit geht so gut wie garnichts. Will ne BluRay abspielen, starte Power DVD, gehe auf Video, wähle das Laufwerk, der Player öffnet sich, dann verreckt das ganze Programm.
Hab 3.06Ghz und 4GB RAM, daran wirds nicht liegen, und am LG BH10LS30 wohl auch nicht und ne HD Graka sowie Bildschirm hab ich auch...
Früher (32Bit) ging nichts anderes als Power DVD, jedes andere Programm ist entweder direkt abgestürzt oder es ging nur einmal 
Jemand ne Idee?
Hab kein Daemon Tools, das System ist soweit frisch, nur standard zeug wie Nero, Vegas, jede Menge anderer Videobearbeitungsprogramme (Hobby ).

Übrigens: Auf dem Laptop hatte ich während des ganzen Prozesses Power DVD 11 (bestücke ja keine 2 PCs gleichzeitig mit einem Key), könnte ich also hingehen, mein BD Laufwerk im NW freigeben und aufm Laptop gucken? (wär sowieso bissl flexibel xD: Lenovo T60)

LG


----------



## ruf!o (25. Juli 2011)

Dann reihe ich mich hier mal ein.

Mein Problem: Habe ein liteon ihos 104 bluray laufwerk in meinem Media PC. Anfangs lief alles einwandfrei mit dem Laufwerk. Habe 5-6 blu rays ohne probleme gucken können. Und jetzt macht es auf einmal gar nix mehr. DVD's werden erkannt und abgespielt (mit PowerDVD 8 OEM). Das Laufwerk selbst wird auch als BluRay Laufwerk erkannt. Wenn ich eine Bluray einlege, behauptet PowerDVD es sei keine Disc im laufwerk. Im explorer das gleiche. Mit Testversionen von PowerDVD 11 und WinOnDVD genau das gleiche probleme. Habe schon powerdvd deinstalliert, den ganzen dreck der sich nicht mit deinstalliert von hand gelöscht, die registry keys gelöscht und neu installiert aber das Problem bleibt bestehen. Treiber des Laufwerks deinstalliert und neu installiert, hat aber auch nix begracht. Das Laufwerk wird im Geräte-Manager und auch vom BD-Advisor korrekt erkannt. OS ist Win 7 32 bit. Langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Deamon Tools ist nicht installiert. AnyDVD HD war als testversion installiert, konnte das Problem aber auch nicht beheben und wurde wieder gelöscht. Es sind keine virtuellen Laufwerke angelegt. 0Alle genutzen Programme waren entweder Vollversionen oder Zeitlich begrenzte Testversionen. Getestet wurden insgesamt 3 Blurays: IronMan (lief definitv mal auf dem Laufwerk), Der Patriot Extended (lief ebenfalls), IronMan 2 ist neu und lief noch nicht. An der Hardware wurde nix geändert. Der angeschlossene TV ist DHCP fähig und die Konfiguration funktionierte ja auch bis vor kurzem

Weiteres geplantes Vorgehen: 
Laufwerk ausbauen und in anderem PC testen. 
Sollte das Laufwerk in einem anderen PC die gleichen Probleme zeigen, vermute ich einen Hardware defekt.
Wenn das Laufwerk an dem anderen PC funktioniert wird die Festplatte formatiert und Win 7  nochmal neu aufgespielt. 



Falls noch jemand nen Sinnvollen tipp hat immer her damit. Ich krieg hier echt die Krise.


----------



## ruf!o (26. Juli 2011)

Also Problem besteht auch in anderem pc. Jetzt werde ich das Laufwerk wohl erstmal einschicken demnächst.


----------



## ollek22 (8. Februar 2012)

moin leutz
habe das gleiche problem, nur das ich von anfang an, kein DT installiert hatte... verzweifel hier gleich!



lg ollek


----------



## w201 (30. November 2012)

servus,
habe dasselbe problem seit ca. 6 monaten und hab mich ewichlange gefragt wie von heut auf morgen nach einer softwareänderung ka was ich da gemacht hab die fehlermeldungen zustande kam. Nach ewichlangem recherchieren kam ich auf folgendes:
CyberLink-Michael
	Hallo,

ab dem 01.01.2011 ist VGA (D-SUB) als Ausgabe für Full-HD nicht mehr erlaubt. (AACS)

tjo... dh heisst wohl dass ich meinen 400€ 3d beamer mit vga ausgang wegschmeissen soll und mir ein gerät mit dvi ausgang besorgen muss????? krasse sache... zum nachlesen habs ich hier noch gefunden 

Advanced Access Content System

hoffe ihr habt dafür auch so wenig verständniss wie ich 

achja falls ich gegen iwelche regeln oder so verstoßen hab sagts mir weil des is mei erster beitrag hier.

Gruß


----------

